# Recording Stream Programs



## saberman (May 4, 2004)

Does the TiVo Edge have the equivalent of a Roku built in? Can you select to record stream services the way you record TV channels?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

saberman said:


> Does the TiVo Edge have the equivalent of a Roku built in? Can you select to record stream services the way you record TV channels?


No.

You can record cable or antenna tv, depending on model, and has apps for Netflix, Prime and some others. The apps are horrible, though.

Recording a streaming service makes no sense since content is on demand. Plus, it would violate the TOS of the service.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

saberman said:


> Does the TiVo Edge have the equivalent of a Roku built in? Can you select to record stream services the way you record TV channels?


Was there a lack of clarity in the responses your previous post on almost the exact same question?








Is There Anyway to Use a TiVo Series 2 To Record...


I can use a Ruko to feed streaming video from the internet to the TiVo. Is there anyway to feed the internet stream directly to the TiVo and be able to select programs/times to record? Do any of the more recent TiVos have this ability? I realy want to cancel my cable service but need a way of...




www.tivocommunity.com




We covered all the variables there for newer machines in addition to the older ones, what you want to do is not possible.


----------

